# Ladies, what gets your motor running?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Ladies, I’m sure every question concerning relationships has been done in one form or another, as I’m sure this one has, but I’m curious as to what actually turns you on in general to your significant other or other relationships you have had. Not just what makes you look at him and think, "Oh, that's attractive," but what gets you in the mood? What makes you want to head to the bedroom? I’m not looking at it in a sense of how single guys can pick up women by knowing what turns them on, but just general. 

I was listening to a radio show the other day, and the issue of Playboy and Playgirl magazines came up, which led to discussing nude pictures. There was a female on the show, and she was talking about how she would look out of curiosity if presented with one, but it wouldn’t be a huge turn on like she thinks it would with men. 

I realize that men’s and women’s turn-on factors can be totally different. With us guys, we can be good to go with our significant other when the wind picks up, we see a bare shoulder, she’s in a different t-shirt, or she hands us a soda. If a guy is reading “Popular Mechanics,” and his wife walks in wearing lingerie and motions to “come here,” he’s probably good to go. That’s a little sarcasm, but you get the idea.

I’ve noticed in various sites and everyday life, sometimes women respond to things like: “Do you like shoulder rubs? Do you like foot massage? Would you let him suck your toes? Do you like it when he helps out around the house? Do you find him attractive when he’s chopping wood?” “Do you like it when he has his shirt off?” The answer is often “yes,” but with deeper inquiry, it is not necessarily a “turn-on” by itself. There’s a saying that when it comes to sex, men need a place and women need a reason. What actually gets your motor running with someone in your life, and do you feel it’s a more lengthy process than with men you have known?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Honestly? When we are bickering and he stands up for himself. That's a huge turn on for me. I had a former bf who used to fold like a cheap suit when we'd argue. Then I had one who was abusive. Like Goldilocks, my husband is juuust right.

Seeing his hairy chest. When he freshly shaves his head. I lovingly refer to the divet at the base of his neck as his "man cleavage." 

Watching him trim the bushes on our property. Grilling our dinner. 

Talking about his bookie days.

Acts of service-taking out the trash, changing the furnace filter, etc.

When I hear him on the phone giving advice to his daughter.

When he goes toe to toe with me when we are exchanging smart ass colloquy. I love a man who can keep up.

And most of all, when he makes me laugh.

In the bedroom? When he is super bossy and dominant. Which is not often. Luckily neither of us are romantic. I'd dry up like the Sahara Desert if he attempted romance.

It's more of a slow burn with me when it comes to my husband than with other partners I've had because we are sexually mismatched. But we make it work. And we love eachother very much.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

What puts me in the mood independent of my partner's actions? If it's been too long I want some. If I watch a sexual movie or read a sexual book I usually end up in the mood. Sometimes I would just look at my STBX and he had just the right amount of stubble, or his ass looked particularly good in his jeans and I'd be wanting some. I'm almost always in the mood after a party but that might be because of the alcohol. 

If you're asking what can a guy do to put me in the mood when I'm not there already then that is a different question. I'm the type that absolutely despises being asked for sex. If you want me to have sex with you, make a move, do something to turn me on, don't say "can we have sex?" or my STBX's favorite "you tired?" That's the worlds' worst way to initiate sex. That makes me feel like it's not so much about me as my body part that you want if that makes sense. It doesn't feel like you're particularly desiring me, just that I'm here and you're wanting sex so I'm the only option. 

There is just something about a man coming up behind me, pushing my hair to the side, and kissing my neck. Pretty cliche' I'm sure but it blows my skirts up every damn time. On the ride somewhere, just a hand on my thigh, or a little higher will rev me up too. Hell, put me up against a wall and kiss me deeply. Some nice words about how you've missed being with me (even if it hasn't been that long) or just have to have me go a long way too. LOL 

If you want to know what turns a lot of women on, read some fan fiction. Women are known to write some pretty erotic stuff in fan fiction. Or, if you want to know what really gets YOUR girl going and she reads romance novels, read a couple. Hell, if she reads fan fiction, read some of it!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Racing fuel.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

My wife likes it when I tell her dinner was crap and she can't cook. She likes it when I tell her the house looks like crap, and she's worthless as a wife for allowing it to get this way. She's really turned on when she tries to ask a question at home depot and I remind her to "shut up the men are talking" when I'm discussing a situation with a fellow man who works there. YMMV.


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> What puts me in the mood independent of my partner's actions? If it's been too long I want some. If I watch a sexual movie or read a sexual book I usually end up in the mood. Sometimes I would just look at my STBX and he had just the right amount of stubble, or his ass looked particularly good in his jeans and I'd be wanting some. I'm almost always in the mood after a party but that might be because of the alcohol.
> 
> If you're asking what can a guy do to put me in the mood when I'm not there already then that is a different question. I'm the type that absolutely despises being asked for sex. If you want me to have sex with you, make a move, do something to turn me on, don't say "can we have sex?" or my STBX's favorite "you tired?" That's the worlds' worst way to initiate sex. That makes me feel like it's not so much about me as my body part that you want if that makes sense. It doesn't feel like you're particularly desiring me, just that I'm here and you're wanting sex so I'm the only option.
> 
> ...


I had a parrot once who would sometimes say "hey NJ2! you wanna have sex?" when i would open his cage door in the morning.....he must have heard that a lot lol...definately not what gets me going either....

I used to like watching my H do manual labour with his shirt off- back in the day.
Also books and movies with mild erotica could put me in the mood


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> There is just something about a man coming up behind me, pushing my hair to the side, and kissing my neck. Pretty cliche' I'm sure but it blows my skirts up every damn time. On the ride somewhere, just a hand on my thigh, or a little higher will rev me up too. Hell, put me up against a wall and kiss me deeply. Some nice words about how you've missed being with me (even if it hasn't been that long) or just have to have me go a long way too. LOL


All of this could be a sneaky reason for this...



notmyjamie said:


> I'm here and you're wanting sex so I'm the only option.


It's all about how you make them feel fellas. If you can't mask your intentions for one second, you probably deserve to masturbate in the shower with a tear coming down your face. 


Lol. I'm joking of course. Tbh, the thing that makes me bust faster than anything ever is her pleasure. Simultaneous orgasms happen frequently in my marriage because I can't get enough of getting her off. When she's lovin it is when I lose control. Soon as she starts screaming I'm bout to start singing, so you better not bring any false BS with me ladies, cause it wont work out well for you. :grin2:


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

You don't know how many times we both go "stop stop stop stop!" Because we dont want it to end yet. My wife and I are the masters of the stop and go. We might be the two best stop and start lovers on the planet. Eternally frustrating to so many others lol. God we are perfect for each other. I love her beyond words. Its hilarious to me when I really sit and think about how we would be terrible for other people in bed. And all the while we are rocking each other's worlds. Too funny.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> All of this could be a sneaky reason for this...
> 
> It's all about how you make them feel fellas. If you can't mask your intentions for one second, you probably deserve to masturbate in the shower with a tear coming down your face.
> 
> ...


LOL You may be joking, but I'm sure it's true for many. And if it's ever true for me, I hope I never realize it. I almost married someone like you...I still miss that about him. And any woman who fakes it is a complete moron. Never have, never will!!!


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Wifey likes it when I get verbal and written consent (in triplicate and notarized) at every level of escalation......meow!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> Wifey likes it when I get verbal and written consent (in triplicate and notarized) at every level of escalation......meow!


What was her verdict? Affirmative.... or no, your sex rank is below hers and therefore she’s fantasizing about her next hypergamous man.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> LOL You may be joking, but I'm sure it's true for many. And if it's ever true for me, I hope I never realize it. I almost married someone like you...I still miss that about him. And any woman who fakes it is a complete moron. Never have, never will!!!


Wish I were joking. As Soon as she gets close you can just tell after 19 years. Sometimes she's close, but its not enough and I'm already past the finish line at that point because it's such a turn on for me when she's loving it. Which sucks cause then I'm trying my best to keep it going when I'm done and little fella is getting softer and smaller by the minute. 

I'll tell you, as a man I never understood those guys that are all about their own pleasure. I feel like **** and a complete failure as a man when I can't get her off during sex. To the point where we've had arguments after because I was so down on myself for not getting her there. Makes me feel lower than dirt. What actual man doesn't want to bring his woman to that level of physical pleasure while getting his own? It doesn't even compute for me. 

The downside is I've put a lot of pressure on myself to perform as a result when I've failed the time before. Which can lead to sometimes ive been mechanical in bed and was focused too much on her pleasure than us both enjoying it simultaneously. Which makes me worse as a lover because of course after 19 years she can tell when this happens. 

I'm probably too hard on myself beyond the point of being healthy for me, which impacts her and others around me. That's one of my bigger issues I have no idea how to overcome.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

OnTheFly said:


> Wifey likes it when I get verbal and written consent (in triplicate and notarized) at every level of escalation......meow!


My wife sends me texts regularly. Even when I’m in the house with her. 
These texts consist of the two most important words in the English language. 
Wanna ****.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Pausing “House Hunters” tends to do it for my wife.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I'm probably too hard on myself beyond the point of being healthy for me, which impacts her and others around me. That's one of my bigger issues I have no idea how to overcome.


I think you are definitely too hard on yourself. I'd also add there is more than one way to skin a cat. If you're getting too close and she's not there yet, switch something up!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> My wife sends me texts regularly. Even when I’m in the house with her.
> These texts consist of the two most important words in the English language.
> Wanna ****.


Those texts are the worst. Some sort of sex primer sent at 10:00am. When you finally get off work at 9:00pm, some stupid ***** named Sharon pissed her off at work, the kids were acting a fool, her mom said some incentive ****, and dinner was a pain in the ass because she had to make an unexpected trip to the store. Any thoughts of sex has been out of her mind sense 11:30am when that fat C*** at work popped off at her... and meanwhile all day you have been revved up and thinking about laying the pipe and spinning her around in bed all day long. 

That disappointment is some of the worst when you get home and start laying the moves on thick as a result of thinking about her all day only to be shut down quickly followed by a 90 minute story of how crappy her day has been. Talk about a boner killer. You just reach for a beer and agree with her. "Yeah hunny, today sucks I agree!"


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Those texts are the worst. Some sort of sex primer sent at 10:00am. When you finally get off work at 9:00pm, some stupid ***** named Sharon pissed her off at work, the kids were acting a fool, her mom said some incentive ****, and dinner was a pain in the ass because she had to make an unexpected trip to the store. Any thoughts of sex has been out of her mind sense 11:30am when that fat C*** at work popped off at her... and meanwhile all day you have been revved up and thinking about laying the pipe and spinning her around in bed all day long.


Of course, the reverse of this is when you are feeling super frisky in the morning, set the mood by giving hubby a peak at your black bra and can't wait to get home that night. Then some ***** at work gives you ****, your kids irritate you from the second you get home, the chicken didn't defrost so you have to run out to the store and to top it all off, your hubby actually thinks he's still gonna get laid that night!!! 

Sorry...couldn't help myself LOL

Many a friend of mine has told me that if her husband could just come home at noon, they'd have a great sex life.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> Of course, the reverse of this is when you are feeling super frisky in the morning, set the mood by giving hubby a peak at your black bra and can't wait to get home that night. Then some ***** at work gives you ****, your kids irritate you from the second you get home, the chicken didn't defrost so you have to run out to the store and to top it all off, your hubby actually thinks he's still gonna get laid that night!!!
> 
> Sorry...couldn't help myself LOL
> 
> Many a friend of mine has told me that if her husband could just come home at noon, they'd have a great sex life.


Oh, I'm not discounting her woes at all so don't take it that way. I get it completely. Doesn't make it any less disappointing for us. 

Btw, my wife works a job where she can and has come home many times for a quicky mid day. Those are always fantastic! The best is I'm working the word game via text and she never says she's coming home. I'll just hear the garage door opening out of nowhere at 12pm, and good lord the boner is rising almost as fast as that garage door is. Nothing hotter than your wife mid way through ripping her shirt off by the time she comes in the house. >


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Oh, I'm not discounting her woes at all so don't take it that way. I get it completely. Doesn't make it any less disappointing for us.
> 
> I was just joking...to be honest, it's disappointing for us too.
> 
> ...



And now you've just pissed me off. I need to find a man and soon. Grrrr!!!! :laugh:


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> And now you've just pissed me off. I need to find a man and soon. Grrrr!!!! :laugh:


Nobody is as lucky as TheDude. Wife aside, I could go on for hours telling you about the how lucky I am in all areas of life. The fact that I've never been to jail or have any sort of record or that I'm even alive today is beyond belief. Add in the crap my wife has to deal with... There's probably not a single lady on this forum who thinks "TheDude seems like a real catch" lmao. I'm almost sick of winning. Sending luck your way. I have more than enough to go around. :grin2:


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> What was her verdict? Affirmative.... or no, your sex rank is below hers and therefore she’s fantasizing about her next hypergamous man.


You know how in non-serious threads someone will post something humorous, then another guy will add to it and it gets funnier, then another guy will put his spin on it, and it's even funnier, and so on.....?

You did the opposite.

That's not Logos.

OnTheFlyBear

Andy1001 gets it!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > What was her verdict? Affirmative.... or no, your sex rank is below hers and therefore she’s fantasizing about her next hypergamous man.
> ...


We will have to agree to disagree. IMO, my funny joke made your non funny joke better.

Different strokes.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Those texts are the worst. Some sort of sex primer sent at 10:00am. When you finally get off work at 9:00pm, some stupid ***** named Sharon pissed her off at work, the kids were acting a fool, her mom said some incentive ****, and dinner was a pain in the ass because she had to make an unexpected trip to the store. Any thoughts of sex has been out of her mind sense 11:30am when that fat C*** at work popped off at her... and meanwhile all day you have been revved up and thinking about laying the pipe and spinning her around in bed all day long.
> 
> That disappointment is some of the worst when you get home and start laying the moves on thick as a result of thinking about her all day only to be shut down quickly followed by a 90 minute story of how crappy her day has been. Talk about a boner killer. You just reach for a beer and agree with her. "Yeah hunny, today sucks I agree!"


I work from home. 
My wife works for me.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Andy1001 said:


> I work from home.
> My wife works for me.


Oh man...so if her boss pisses her off you definitely aren't getting any that night!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> TheDudeLebowski said:
> 
> 
> > Those texts are the worst. Some sort of sex primer sent at 10:00am. When you finally get off work at 9:00pm, some stupid ***** named Sharon pissed her off at work, the kids were acting a fool, her mom said some incentive ****, and dinner was a pain in the ass because she had to make an unexpected trip to the store. Any thoughts of sex has been out of her mind sense 11:30am when that fat C*** at work popped off at her... and meanwhile all day you have been revved up and thinking about laying the pipe and spinning her around in bed all day long.
> ...


How often does she give you a raise?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> How often does she give you a raise?


Knowing marriage, the raises come quick and fast in the first 5 years of employment. After that it slows down rapidly :crying:


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> I work from home.
> My wife works for me.


Are you saying you OWN HER?! You better be paying her! Don't make me tell on you to Alyssa Milano!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

When he puts his hands behind his head while laying in bed....those biceps. Oh my!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Are you saying you OWN HER?! You better be paying her! Don't make me tell on you to Alyssa Milano!


I work from home most of the time but I also own a gym and my wife works there.
She used to own it but now I do. Which is a touchy subject lol. 
I told her that sleeping with the boss is enough,she doesn’t need a salary as well.That didn’t go down well. 
As for Alyssa Milano, I saw her years ago at an airport.She had really short hair at the time,almost a buzz cut.
She was hot.Too old for me though. 
Btw maybe I’m mistaken but isn’t your wife Asian. When I was younger I had a Japanese girlfriend and she was up for anything,and I mean anything.
I missed her when she went home, she was great lol.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Spicy said:


> When he puts his hands behind his head while laying in bed....those biceps. Oh my!


What he’s really saying is “ less talk more.......”😍


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

southbound said:


> I realize that men’s and women’s turn-on factors can be totally different. With us guys, we can be good to go with our significant other when the wind picks up, we see a bare shoulder, she’s in a different t-shirt, or she hands us a soda. If a guy is reading “Popular Mechanics,” and his wife walks in wearing lingerie and motions to “come here,” he’s probably good to go. That’s a little sarcasm, but you get the idea.


TIL I'm a man, rofl! Switch the gender words and you've got it. I get revved up when DH laughs, makes me laugh, walks by, gets dressed, gets undressed, wears a suit, wears waffle jammies, breathes....



TheDudeLebowski said:


> Those texts are the worst. Some sort of sex primer sent at 10:00am. When you finally get off work at 9:00pm, some stupid ***** named Sharon pissed her off at work, the kids were acting a fool, her mom said some incentive ****, and dinner was a pain in the ass because she had to make an unexpected trip to the store. Any thoughts of sex has been out of her mind sense 11:30am when that fat C*** at work popped off at her... and meanwhile all day you have been revved up and thinking about laying the pipe and spinning her around in bed all day long.





notmyjamie said:


> Of course, the reverse of this is when you are feeling super frisky in the morning, set the mood by giving hubby a peak at your black bra and can't wait to get home that night. Then some ***** at work gives you ****, your kids irritate you from the second you get home, the chicken didn't defrost so you have to run out to the store and to top it all off, your hubby actually thinks he's still gonna get laid that night!!!
> 
> Sorry...couldn't help myself LOL
> 
> Many a friend of mine has told me that if her husband could just come home at noon, they'd have a great sex life.


See, this I don't get. It's been a **** day? I'm definitely going to still want sex. Best stress relief ever.

I have a headache, backache, am pissed off at some stupid perpetrated by a friend or family member, the kids were jackasses, and taxes need done? Yup, still want sex. Somewhere between the start and the finish the headache goes away, my back relaxes and stops hurting, I forget the idiots in my life, and the taxes take a mental back seat until normal business hours.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

If you have to ask, you can't afford the lingerie.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> How often does she give you a raise?


Every morning without fail.🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Sometimes I'm still surprised what revs her up.

She was seeing a therapist and one day she said "I told him things I've never even told you." Immediately upon saying it she got a worried look as though she knew she had accidentally let something slip she shouldn't have.

But rather than get concerned or feel slighted, I looked her in the eye and said in all sincerity, "That's perfectly okay. I'm not threatened by anything you're not comfortable sharing. I'm always here to listen to whatever you want to share, but I don't have a need to know every deep, dark corner of your mind."

Her not usually being one for blunt sex talk, I was caught a little off guard when she responded with....
"Ooooh,witht statement went straight to my clitoris!"


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

MJJEAN said:


> See, this I don't get. It's been a **** day? I'm definitely going to still want sex. Best stress relief ever.
> 
> I have a headache, backache, am pissed off at some stupid perpetrated by a friend or family member, the kids were jackasses, and taxes need done? Yup, still want sex. Somewhere between the start and the finish the headache goes away, my back relaxes and stops hurting, I forget the idiots in my life, and the taxes take a mental back seat until normal business hours.


Well, truth be told, I posted that as a joke but it doesn't really describe me. Except for true exhaustion, I am the same as you...sex is a great escape and stress reliever. I can't forge on if I'm truly exhausted though. If hubby wants a starfish I'd be willing but I just can't get into it otherwise. Not surprisingly he didn't. It was awful when I worked nights and took care of my babies all day. Come to think of it...I was working nights when I discovered he was trolling the internet for hookups. Coincidence??? I think not LOL


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

notmyjamie said:


> I can't forge on if I'm truly exhausted though.


Sleep sex is a thing. It's relaxy, lazy, and delicious. :grin2:


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

MJJEAN said:


> Sleep sex is a thing. It's relaxy, lazy, and delicious. :grin2:


Says someone who has probably never worked a 12 hour overnight shift then came home to take care of an infant and a toddler all day until your spouse arrives at 5pm to take over. :frown2:


Damn I hated the night shift SO much.

Now, normal "tired" is a different story


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> Sleep sex is a thing. It's relaxy, lazy, and delicious. :grin2:


Not if your in prison.😳😳


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Not if your in prison.😳😳


Prison, marriage, work...all the same. :grin2:


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> Says someone who has probably never worked a 12 hour overnight shift then came home to take care of an infant and a toddler all day until your spouse arrives at 5pm to take over. :frown2:
> 
> 
> Damn I hated the night shift SO much.
> ...


If one of us is exhausted, the rule is the other one does all the work. Sometimes I put in 65 hours over 7 days. That's just on the clock, not including everything else I'm doing during that time frame. She knows she has to jump on top and do the work if she wants some luvin. 


Back to the OPs question. When I'm doing "man stuff" she gets turned on. Building something. Working on the car. Fixing something around the house. We had an old deck that I ripped out a few years ago. She kept watching me all day. Then attacked me when I got out of the shower. Things like that.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> If one of us is exhausted, the rule is the other one does all the work. Sometimes I put in 65 hours over 7 days. That's just on the clock, not including everything else I'm doing during that time frame. She knows she has to jump on top and do the work if she wants some luvin.
> 
> It's a good compromise. But after being awake for 24 hours straight for the third time that week, the best I could offer is starfish sex. Which I guess is the same as what you're saying. My STBX usually felt so guilty about my situation that he wouldn't even ask. He definitely had a 1950's "my wife shouldn't have to work" attitude.
> 
> Back to the OPs question. When I'm doing "man stuff" she gets turned on. Building something. Working on the car. Fixing something around the house. We had an old deck that I ripped out a few years ago. She kept watching me all day. Then attacked me when I got out of the shower. Things like that.


That must be a good incentive for you to get a lot of stuff done around the house!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrs. C likes a soft strategic touch, reading to her, being gentle with her when she screws up and nudity.

These all get her motor running pretty good.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> You know how in non-serious threads someone will post something humorous, then another guy will add to it and it gets funnier, then another guy will put his spin on it, and it's even funnier, and so on.....?
> 
> You did the opposite.
> 
> ...


She saw your bet and raised. I thought it funny just like yours.:grin2:


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Sometimes I'm still surprised what revs her up.
> 
> She was seeing a therapist and one day she said "I told him things I've never even told you." Immediately upon saying it she got a worried look as though she knew she had accidentally let something slip she shouldn't have.
> 
> ...



I'm not surprised.

Men who are confident and don't need ego stroking are sexy.....particularly if we trust them to take care of us (I use that phrase broadly).


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

lifeistooshort said:


> I'm not surprised.
> 
> Men who are confident and don't need ego stroking are sexy.....particularly if we trust them to take care of us (I use that phrase broadly).


When ladies stroke the little fella it also strokes the ego. That's two birds right there.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> When ladies stroke the little fella it also strokes the ego. That's two birds right there.


Fair enough.

But in that case the primary goal isn't insecurity therapy 😁


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I believe this is the correct answer ...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> I believe this is the correct answer ...


Plug in very nice!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I was curious about this so asked my Gf. Some things I knew got her turned on about me others were kinda surprising:

Not surprising:

When I walk around the house with just jeans or shorts on. She always comments on my abs and shoulders so I knew this

When I am in uniform. I always knew most women like guys in uniform and the GF is no exception

When I have to get very “commanding” as she calls it. Sometimes we have been together and a situation comes up and I have had to go into first responder mode or she has done ride alongs with me and likes when I am commanding...her words I don’t think I am any different lol

Surprising:

The way I am with my daughters. She said that I am very protective and caring for them.....which I knew I just didn’t know that was a turn on for her

I learned today that when I am turned on and or having sex I have a subtle “grunt”. I have no idea what she is talking about but you can bet I will be paying more attention the next time we get at it lol


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> I was curious about this so asked my Gf. Some things I knew got her turned on about me others were kinda surprising:
> 
> Not surprising:
> 
> ...


No! Don’t try to pay attention to it! Just forget she said anything and do what you naturally do.

Otherwise it won’t be the same.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> No! Don’t try to pay attention to it! Just forget she said anything and do what you naturally do.
> 
> Otherwise it won’t be the same.


Lol how could I not. Someone tells you that you do something all the time and you have no idea! I am beyond curious now! I’ll probably forget though :wink2:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> Lol how could I not. Someone tells you that you do something all the time and you have no idea! I am beyond curious now! I’ll probably forget though :wink2:


If you're paying attention, it won't sound right and may not even happen. These noises are something that slip out of you while you are completely absorbed in other things. Trying to focus on it will ruin it! (for her) :laugh:


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> If you're paying attention, it won't sound right and may not even happen. These noises are something that slip out of you while you are completely absorbed in other things. Trying to focus on it will ruin it! (for her) :laugh:


I second this. Think of it from your perspective Wolf. The reason your girlfriend's moans turn you on, is because they're organic, an involuntary expression of pleasure - not a farce she feeds you to heighten your satisfaction. If you were to tell her "I love it when you moan", and she then started moaning all the time, and making a performance out of it, it would no longer be gratifying. At least it wouldn't be to me, if I was in your position.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

For @Emerging Buddhist 's sake I won't go into detail about all the little tigery ways he gets my motor running...he'd blush for sure. 

But what I will say is that nothing comes close to the fine craftsmanship and engineering of his BMW. OH MY! It's a K 1600 GT with an in-line 6-cylinder, and what can I say: far superior power output, far superior traction, and OH BABY the sound of that engine reving, or leaning in tandem as we go through the twisties--YOWZA!

Several days worth of WOOHOO for sure!! :x


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

notmyjamie said:


> If you're asking what can a guy do to put me in the mood when I'm not there already then that is a different question. I'm the type that absolutely despises being asked for sex. If you want me to have sex with you, make a move, do something to turn me on, don't say "can we have sex?" or my STBX's favorite "you tired?" That's the worlds' worst way to initiate sex. That makes me feel like it's not so much about me as my body part that you want if that makes sense. It doesn't feel like you're particularly desiring me, just that I'm here and you're wanting sex so I'm the only option.
> 
> 
> 
> There is just something about a man coming up behind me, pushing my hair to the side, and kissing my neck. Pretty cliche' I'm sure but it blows my skirts up every damn time. On the ride somewhere, just a hand on my thigh, or a little higher will rev me up too. Hell, put me up against a wall and kiss me deeply. Some nice words about how you've missed being with me (even if it hasn't been that long) or just have to have me go a long way too. LOL




YES YES YES!! Every man needs to read this!!! There is nothin worse then being asked if you want to have sex!! Make a move!!! And if doesn’t lead to sex that’s ok!! Those things are still nice without sex!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

notmyjamie said:


> Says someone who has probably never worked a 12 hour overnight shift then came home to take care of an infant and a toddler all day until your spouse arrives at 5pm to take over. :frown2:
> 
> 
> Damn I hated the night shift SO much.
> ...


Let's just say I had my kids young when functioning on 3 hrs sleep was a thing. >


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> YES YES YES!! Every man needs to read this!!! There is nothin worse then being asked if you want to have sex!! Make a move!!! And if doesn’t lead to sex that’s ok!! Those things are still nice without sex!


What I would add to this, it goes both ways. Every woman needs to read this as well :wink2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

As far as my W, the things off the top of my head that get her motor running:

- She loves it when I wear a suit. As of now I only wear when I have meetings with clients so not as frequently as she would like
- When we have company over and I take on a big role in cleaning up after everyone is gone
- Head massages (in particular starting at the back of her head from her neck and going up)


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Re having kids young; I'm thankful we were able to have the boys early, right out if the gate in early 20s.

It brought it's own challenges but everyone being still able to operate on a minimal sleep was an immensely beneficial perk.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Re having kids young; I'm thankful we were able to have the boys early, right out if the gate in early 20s.
> 
> It brought it's own challenges but everyone being still able to operate on a minimal sleep was an immensely beneficial perk.


I had my kids in my 30's. I remember asking my husband once if it was possible to die from lack of sleep LOL


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Ms Cynthia likes me in uniform. Always compliments me on my shoulders and posture(thanks Uncle Sam). I never got any compliments in my 24 year marriage so it is odd for me to hear. She jokingly says someone stole my neck, however.......I used to have one but it's gone now.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Re having kids young; I'm thankful we were able to have the boys early, right out if the gate in early 20s.
> 
> It brought it's own challenges but everyone being still able to operate on a minimal sleep was an immensely beneficial perk.


Oh yeah...I would have been fine with the lack of sleep in my early 20's. I used to stay out all night, work all day, and want to go out again the next night. I had a lot of fun in my 20's. Fast forward to 31 and my first kid almost killed me from lack of sleep. LOL


----------

